# Fin / Final



## uguban

Hola:

¿Podéis decirme en qué radica la diferencia entre "fin" y "final"?

Os pongo un contexto:

Creo que se puede decir:

_Me gusta el final del libro._

pero no:

_Me gusta el fin del libro._

¿Es eso cierto?

gracias

PD.: Sé que se usa mucho "el desenlace" en este contexto, pero quería entender la diferencia entre estas dos palabras.


----------



## eltontodeturno

No etoy muy eguro, pero final se refiere más a un periodo, a las últimas página del libro por ejemplo, y fin a un punto en concreto(el fin), no a un periodo.
-creo-


----------



## piraña utria

uguban said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Podéis decirme en qué radica la diferencia entre "fin" y "final"?
> 
> Os pongo un contexto:
> 
> Creo que se puede decir:
> 
> _Me gusta el final del libro._
> 
> pero no:
> 
> _Me gusta el fin del libro._
> 
> ¿Es eso cierto?
> 
> gracias
> 
> PD.: Sé que se usa mucho "el desenlace" en este contexto, pero quería entender la diferencia entre estas dos palabras.


 
Hola.

Yo no encuentro diferencia alguna, salvo que "final" es más común para referirse al desenlace de una obra.

Saludos,


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

fin es un sustantivo y final es un adjetivo o un sustantivo.

así decimos "el fin/final está cerca" ----- sustantivo

"no ví el acto final"----- adjetivo


----------



## Pinairun

Aunque _fin_ y _final_ son sinónimos en algunos de sus significados, en el caso del libro podrían ser diferentes. 

Me gusta _el final_ del libro = Creo que aquí se refiere al desenlace del contenido del libro.

Me gusta _el fin_ del libro = Y aquí a la propia finalidad del libro. El libro puede tener fines pedagógicos, altruistas, recopilativos, etc.


----------



## criptexblanco

Saludos.

Aunque también me parece que en la segunda opción se puede intempretar fin con propósito.
Me gusta mucho el fin de ese libro, por: Me gusta mucho el propósito de ese libro...

Por eso final me parece más adecuado.


----------



## 0scar

*final.*
(Del lat. finālis).
1. adj. Que remata, cierra o perfecciona algo.
2. m. Término y remate de algo.

*fin.*
(Del lat. fīnis).
1. ambigüo. Término, remate o consumación de algo. Usase más en masculino
2. m. Límite, confín.


Ahora me entero que *fin* a veces es un sustantivo femenino.


----------



## Pinairun

Faltaba la tercera acepción de "fin" en el DRAE: 



> *1. *amb. Término, remate o consumación de algo. U. m. en m.
> *2. *m. Límite, confín.
> *3. m.** Objeto o motivo con que se ejecuta algo*.


----------



## ugottheflavour

Hola a todos/as:
Intento encontrar alguna diferencia entre fin de semana y final de semana.
Gracias.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

hay un hilo bastante bueno sobre el mismo tema que creo te va a servir mucho.

El segundo mensaje me parece particularmente claro:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1194861 

Saludos,


----------



## ugottheflavour

muchas gracias


----------



## justine.js

HOLA A TODOS,
tengo una pregunta , se dice "escucha *el final* de la grabación" o "escucha* el fin* de la grabación"?

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

El *final* (es decir, _la parte final_). El _fin_ es propiamente cuando acaba por completo.


----------



## Euforia

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!
No llego a captar la diferencia entre los sustantivos "fin" y "final" en tanto "término y remate de algo" (es la definición que da la rae para los dos vocablos). ¿Se utilizará en contextos distintos? P.ej. "fin de la guerra" me suena mejor que "final de la guerra" pero no sé por qué.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## clares3

Hola
Según contexto usaríamos uno u otro, al menos por mi zona. "Al final de la guerra" puede abarcar un periodo más o menos largo, pero si dices que la bomba atómica de Nagasaki puso fin a la guerra en el pacífico ese fin no resulta intercambiable con final, o sí si le añades "punto final". El asunto es más sutil de lo que parece. Si nos das la frase que tienes entre manos  te podremos ayudar mejor


----------



## Maximino

Nota lo que señala el DPD sobre el particular:



> Aunque su uso en femenino era muy habitual en la lengua antigua, hoy, en la lengua culta general, se emplea exclusivamente en masculino.





Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Hola Maximino:
Eso es lo que dice el DPD para la palabra *fin *(masculino), pero no como distinción entre *fin* y *final*.


----------



## ACQM

Son sinónimos, pero como prácticamente todos los sinónimos, no se consideran 100% intercambiables, sobretodo por cuestiones de uso y connotativas. Es realmente difícil explicarlo fuera de ejemplos concretos.

Al final de una película antigua pone fin. Pero nadie dice "el fin de la película" para referirse a las escenas finales.

Creo que fin con el sentido de final, casi siempre puede ser substituído por final, pero no al revés. Tal vez porque "fin" también significa "finalidad" y es preferible evitarlo cuando puede haber ambigüedad. Así que, ante la duda, pon final.


----------



## Vampiro

Como dice Clares3, el asunto es muy sutil.
Se pueden inventar montones de frases donde significan lo mismo y son intercambiables, pero en algunos casos, creo que no lo son.
Por lo general “fin” se refiere al final último de algo, al momento mismo en que termina; en cambio “final” se suele usar más para hacer referencia a un determinado rango, a un valor un poco más indefinido.
Si digo:
_Se aproxima el fin de una era gloriosa.
Se aproxima el final de una era gloriosa._
Con la primera frase estoy diciendo que se aproxima el momento exacto en que esa era va a terminar; en cambio con la segunda digo que se aproximan los días finales de una era, o al menos ese es el uso que el término suele tener.
Pero todo es muy a gusto del consumidor.  Puede que aparezcan diez foreros diciendo exactamente lo contrario.
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

El verdadero sustantivo es *fin. *Final es un adjetivo aplicado a un sustantivo elidido. Por eso aparece como sustantivo. En realidad, cuando uno dice :"Este es el final", está expresando: "este es el (momento, punto o cualquier sustantivo aplicable) final". 
Saludos


----------



## Mia Marie

Fin es un sustantivo y final un adjetivo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Mia Marie said:


> Fin es un sustantivo y final un adjetivo.


--
Final también puede ser sustantivo:
*2.* m. Término y remate de algo.


----------



## morena_

Si hablamos del mundo, 
¿decimos el principio y el fin? o ¿el principio y el final?

gracias


----------



## oa2169

Pues para el mundo yo diría "el fin del mundo".


----------



## Namarne

Pienso que correctas son las dos maneras. Es cierto, "el fin del mundo" es como una expresión fija, aquí siempre lo decimos también así. Pero también sería muy habitual decir: "el mundo tuvo un comienzo/principio y tendrá un final". Así que dependerá un poco del uso en cada situación o en cada contexto. 

Saludos.


----------



## morena_

muchas gracias a ambos.
A mí me interesa la frase como la escribí.  ´´el mundo, tiene un principio y un ......´´
Ya he respondido  ´´fin´´, espero que sea correcto.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Morena.
Podemos decir: "El mundo tiene (un) principio y (un) fin", "el mundo tiene (un) principio y (un) final".
A veces las preguntas de examen están mal formuladas porque te hacen elegir una sola opción entre tres o cinco y a veces más de una puede ser correcta.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

_El fin del mundo_, para mí. 

¡Qué pregunta más interesante! Por lo general cuando se habla del fin del mundo entiendo que no sigue nada después de ese fin. No es lo mismo cuando se habla del fin de la vida, de la película, de la obra de teatro. ¿Será una herencia bíblica?


----------



## Gamen

Para mí está bien lo que respondió Morena. Lo más habitual es decir "el mundo tiene principio y fin".
Yo creo que te la van a dar por correcta.


----------



## Namarne

morena_ said:


> A mí me interesa la frase como la escribí.  ´´el mundo, tiene un principio y un ......´´


No veo cómo puede ser incorrecta ninguna de las dos opciones. 
En mi caso, me saldría más natural decir "el mundo tiene principio y fin" y "el mundo tiene un principio y un final", pero no me parece incorrecto al revés. 


> *fin**.*
> * 1.* amb. Término, remate o consumación de algo. U. m. en m.
> 
> *final**.*
> * 2.* m. Término y remate de algo.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Gamen

Es cierto Namarne. Lo más natural (lo que no significa lo único correcto) es construir las oraciones como vos planteás. Sin artículo me sale "fin" y si uso el artículo me sale "final". Curioso. 

"El mundo tiene *principio* y *fin*" y "el mundo tiene *un principio* y *un final*".

Sutilezas del idioma.
Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Me parece que aquí todo es costumbre. ¿Decimos _Se acerca el final del mundo_? Me resulta más natural: _Se acerca el fin del mundo_. Pero más cortico: _Se acerca el fin_. Pero cuando la historia toca *su fin*, decimos _el final fue muy bueno_. No creo que haya una regla que gobierne toda esta variedad.


----------



## altita

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
¿En este ejemplo se debe usar "fin" o "final"?

Prométeme que llevarás hasta el fin nuestro plan de venganza.


*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## AlexLahorte

La diferencia es tan sutil que es casi inexistente. En cuanto al uso, es más común escuchar "final" en sentido de completar la acción de venganza, ya que "fin" *yo *podría entenderlo (de manera muy rebuscada) como una interrupción del plan y no su concreción. Por ejemplo en un contexto como "Nuestro rencor ha ido demasiado lejos. Prométeme que llevaras hasta el fin nuestro plan de venganza", pero es un contexto demasiado artificioso y poco natural. 

       Estoy seguro que la mayoría entendería ambas formas con el significado de llevar hasta las últimas consecuencias el plan de venganza. Por mera cuestión estilística, yo usaría "final".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

En este caso usar _fin _o _final _da igual. Elegir uno u otro es cuestión de gustos o estilos. Yo podría haber usado cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## Peón

En este contexto a mí me parecen idénticas. Supongo que se trata de cómo le "suene" a cada uno. En esa frase a mí me suena mas natural "fin". Será cuestiòn de gustos.

Saludos

PD: me crucé con don Quique.


----------



## altita

¡Muchas gracias, amigos!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

AlexLahorte said:


> Estoy seguro que la mayoría entendería ambas formas con el significado de llevar hasta las últimas consecuencias el plan de venganza. Por mera cuestión estilística, yo usaría "final" .


Hola.

Me sumo a tu elección, me resulta más "natural" al oído _[...]llevarás hasta el *final* nuestro plan de venganza.
_
Saludos


----------

